# What's Your Most-Anticipated NDS Release of March?



## JPH (Feb 23, 2009)

The Nintendo DS is getting some great titles next month.
Which of the titles are you looking forward to the most?

Feel free to discuss.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Feb 23, 2009)

Definitely Pokemon Platinum. I'd love to get GTA, but my dad absolutely refuses to let me play a "sickening" game like Grand Theft Auto.

EDIT: I'm not interested in Final Fantasy either... The first game put me off after I watched the first cut-scene.


----------



## SylvWolf (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm not really interested in GTA or FF, so I'd have to say Platinum. I was gonna start playing D/P again soon and I figured I'd wait for Plat, so there you go.


----------



## kobykaan (Feb 23, 2009)

GTA FTW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




been playing GTA IV to warm me up to it lol


----------



## xShinobi (Feb 23, 2009)

Platinum for me, mainly because my L button is broken so I probably won't be able to play some of those games properly.


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 23, 2009)

Platinum, because no one knows for sure how well GTA will turn out, but I enjoyed playing Diamond a lot so I'll definitely have fun playing Platinum.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 23, 2009)

Platinium because I know Pokemon always enjoyes me.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 23, 2009)

Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles simply because this is a great game I chose to wait for instead of importing as usual.


----------



## Sstew (Feb 23, 2009)

GTA. Don't see why everyone is picking Platinum, its virtually the same as D/P
Pokemon Red/Blue and Gold/Silver FTW


----------



## rikuumi (Feb 23, 2009)

Gta own hax pwn lol nyyb


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 23, 2009)

Hmmm... hard to choose just one.  I'll probably play most on the list in due time.

Probably most anticipated is FFCC: EoT for me.  Played the (J) version for a while, and it's just a fantastic game.  Can't wait until I know what the hell is going on.


----------



## pasc (Feb 24, 2009)

ygo stardust accelerator and gta xD


----------



## Legobot (Feb 24, 2009)

I noticed noone has chosen C.O.R.E so far. It looks ok but I enjoyed the bird's-eye view of the first few GTA games so this one should be no different I hope


----------



## DaNIeL<X> (Feb 24, 2009)

hmmm...so, I need to choose just one, I don't want to take it seriously because we have flashcards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

I think I'll go for Gardening Mama! Just kidding, I'll go for GTA because I've only played two GTA games(Vice City and SA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 someone give me an 360/Wii!) since the day I got knowledge of using the computer. 
I will surely try the Platinum because I've played (almost) all Pokemon games on portables, from Pokemon Yellow, Red, Green, Blue, Gold, Silver and Crystal to FireRed, LeafGreen, RUby, Sapphire, Emerald, Diamond, Pearl and now Platinum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GTA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Platinum FTW!


----------



## granville (Feb 24, 2009)

My March belongs to Black Sigil if it gets released.

http://www.gamespot.com/ds/rpg/projectexil...p;mode=previews


----------



## Rigle (Feb 24, 2009)

GTA: China Town Wars 4ever!!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 24, 2009)

None expect Grand Theft Auto is a *sickening and disgusting* game.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 24, 2009)

For me it'll be GTA, I'm hoping to feel a bit nostalgic because I really loved first two GTAs, besides that, I don't think I'll enjoy Platinum anything more then Diamond/Pearl..FF CC is the only series of FF that I don't actually enjoy, so no luck for me there, but I'll be sure to check out C.O.R.E. looks good enough, however, GTA is the game I'm looking forward the most..


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Feb 24, 2009)

haha GTA is pwning!
yeah i want GTA badly. sounds really nice from what ive seen and heard


----------



## Joey Ravn (Feb 24, 2009)

Platinum for me. I'll try the other games for sure, but... I've been a hardcore Pokémon player since I was 9. I can't resist a Pokémon game from the main series. The spin-offs... bleh.

Quick edit. I wasn't _that _young in 1998 xD


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 24, 2009)

Not a whole lot of tough choices to make there, but I am still very much looking forward to Tokyo Beat Down. Not expecting greatness, but it looks like a fun beat`em-up. But yeah, Chinatown Wars all the way.


----------



## SoLuckys (Feb 24, 2009)

I have been a hardcore player of pokemon since i was 8(i played all pokemon games on DS, GBA ,GBC and GCN and Pokemon Battle Revolution) but i will go for GTA:CTW


----------



## DarkWay (Feb 24, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> My March belongs to Black Sigil if it gets released.
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/ds/rpg/projectexil...p;mode=previews




oooooo this looks interesting if it gets released in march I'll definately be looking at this buuut if not then pokemon platinum is for me because I have a very strong feeling GTA is gunna be terrible and yes I'm a GTA fan its just I don't think the concept is gunna work for the ds to be honest.


----------



## Sstew (Feb 24, 2009)

SoLuckys said:
			
		

> I have been a hardcore player of pokemon since i was 8(i played all pokemon games on DS, GBA ,GBC and GCN and Pokemon Battle Revolution) but i will go for GTA:CTW




PLatinum looks to identical to D/P for me to play it, Cant wait for GTA though


----------



## jargus (Feb 24, 2009)

I haven't really paid attention to the DS scene in a while. Not interested in Platinum anymore. The only one I can really say is GTA for now.


----------



## SleepingDragon (Feb 24, 2009)

Well, for me it is GTA without question.  If they do this right and it is a truly great game, it could encourage other sw devs to release more quality titles instead of just more brain training or cooking sims.


----------



## Djay187 (Feb 24, 2009)

Even though I voted G.T.A. I'm really looking forward to C.O.R.E. and Tokyo Beatdown as well.


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 24, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Platinium because I know Pokemon always *enjoyes me*.



That didn't sound too right Satangel :S :S

Anyway i went for GTA, it was a tough decision but i'm looking forward to that more than plat. because I've already played through most of the Japanese version.


----------



## playallday (Feb 24, 2009)

Anything but Platinum!  After Pokemon D/P, I'm never playing a Pokemon game again.  To think I paid $50 for that game...


----------



## Sstew (Feb 24, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> Anything but Platinum!  After Pokemon D/P, I'm never playing a Pokemon game again.



Agreed!

Besides GTA looking forward to C.O.R.E sorta. and Im sure I'll end up trying Gardening Mama, my sister loves  the Cooking Mama games.


----------



## da_head (Feb 24, 2009)

gta for sure. i got bored of pokemon after like the first 5 versions. can't wait for core as well


----------



## Bridgy84 (Feb 24, 2009)

I would have to say Final Fantasy.  The lady and I have so much fun with rings of fate we can't wait for echos of time.


----------



## The Mole (Feb 24, 2009)

I hope to still be playing Puzzle Quest: Galactrix

However may investigate Pokemon as i enjoy them and GTA looks interesting, always was a fan of the 2D games more than the 3D so this 2.5D should be interesting.

Surely the  strongest month for any platform.


----------



## geminisama (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow, am I the only one excited for Valkyrie Profile? I choose that, Black Sigil, and GTA.


----------



## ZenZero (Feb 24, 2009)

gta
nd platinum

but i voted 4 gta


----------



## Shakraka (Feb 24, 2009)

Gardening Mama?!?! GOTY right there. I'll be looking forward to Mama's return. 



Spoiler



I'm really waiting for Cory in the House 2: The Fall of the Bustas


----------



## Reaper (Feb 25, 2009)

GTA, then CORE, then Plat


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 25, 2009)

Platinum is interesting, but too much like the original. 

Chinatown Wars also has me perking my ears up.

My vote, however, has to go Peggle: Dual Shot. Can't wait!


----------



## blanco613 (Feb 25, 2009)

GTA CHINTOWN WARS


----------



## Icey (Feb 25, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> GTA. Don't see why everyone is picking Platinum, its virtually the same as D/P
> Pokemon Red/Blue and Gold/Silver FTW



Took the words right out of my mouth. :|
2nd Place is Peggle DS. (March 3rd) 
It'll be nice to play it on a bigger screen than iPod.


----------



## vhunter (Feb 25, 2009)

I Chose FF CC but after seeing videos of Black sigil and Valkyrie Profile, I feel some remorse.


----------



## CatScam (Feb 25, 2009)

I voted GTA/ C.O.R.E but it's the 24th & I don't see C.O.R.E at the stores or online, any idea if it was even released today or postponed again?


----------



## Shabadage (Feb 25, 2009)

CatScam said:
			
		

> I voted GTA/ C.O.R.E but it's the 24th & I don't see C.O.R.E at the stores or online, any idea if it was even released today or postponed again?



April 14th.  Delayed once again.  That's like the 6th time now...


----------



## masdeeper (Feb 25, 2009)

final fantasy,,,

i'm to old to play game such as pokemon..
i hope Final fantasy won'T be aimed at a younger audience..

never liked the gameplay mechanic of GTA or all other clones like The GodFather...

Any gamer over around 25 yrs is playing pokermon?


----------



## eltrut (Feb 25, 2009)

I went with FF CC: Echoes of Time out of it and Chinatwon, as i will probably follow the story in FF where with GTA games I just enjoy shooting peoples.


----------



## Isaac_GS (Feb 25, 2009)

Out of the choices presented, I voted for Platinum, although I'm more excited for Suikoden Terkreis.  



			
				Sstew said:
			
		

> GTA. Don't see why everyone is picking Platinum, its virtually the same as D/P
> Pokemon Red/Blue and Gold/Silver FTW



Platinum is very different from DP.  If you had been following the news, you would have realized that it is the most improved version in Pokemon history.  They even changed the basic storyline, and gave the Pokemon ACTUAL ANIMATIONS (not 2 sprites shaking), a change that has gone largely unnoticed and that I did not find out about until I tried the J rom (which is twice the size of DP - 128 megs instead of 64)  The walking speed is still sloooooooow, so that sucks.  Plus, the difficulty may have been ramped up.  the starter battle on the J rom I played was the first one I lost since ever.  It may have also been due to the fact that I have no idea what Potion means in Japanese.  Anyway, if you have a flashcart, I would recommend trying platinum in english when the time comes to see what I mean.


----------



## Ellara (Feb 25, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> My March belongs to Black Sigil if it gets released.
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/ds/rpg/projectexil...p;mode=previews


Likewise! Black Sigil is my most-anticipated NDS game, hands-down. So much that I'm planning on buying it despite how broke I am.

Other than that, Pokemon Platinum, I suppose; but I'd prefer to see a remake of Pokemon Crystal. Loved that game to bits.


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Feb 25, 2009)

Jagged Alliance DS


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Feb 25, 2009)

GTA because we need decent games.
take that ubisoft!


----------



## Rayder (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm interested in GTA and Tokyo Beat Down.


----------



## granville (Feb 25, 2009)

I also forgot Avalon Code:


----------



## RhiGhost (Feb 25, 2009)

Out of the ones listed, probably Pokemon Platinum.


----------



## SaltyDog (Feb 25, 2009)

Suikoden Tierkreis and then Avalon Code. Hopefully at least one of the two ship in March. Jagged Alliance would be here too but I really doubt it ships.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 25, 2009)

Platinum. I might actually buy the game. Along with a DSi.


----------



## linkenski (Feb 25, 2009)

FFCCEoT is not a bad game. but it gets very repeatitive. Wi-Fi and cross-platform works great though. I am really excited about Chinatown Wars.


----------



## RAIDEN! (Feb 25, 2009)

defenately gta  or pokemon platinum


----------



## SonicRax (Feb 26, 2009)

For me, the games I'm looking forward to in March the most are:
Pokemon Platinum (Without a doubt. This has to be the best Pokemon game since Gold and Siver.)
GTA - Chinatown Wars (I'm not into GTA as much as others, but I'm curious to see how this'll turn out.)
Yu-Gi-Oh Stardust Accelerator (Yes, I play YGO... I'm a sad person I know. ._.)
I suppose FF: Echoes of Time as well. There's too much happening in March. xD


----------



## War (Feb 26, 2009)

inb4 Platinum and Chinatown Wars rate the poll

nvm too late


----------



## Deadmon (Feb 26, 2009)

Platinum...got my pre-order down.


----------



## toh_yxes (Feb 26, 2009)

my vote goes to platinum, cuz i frickin love pokemon. but definitely looking forward to GTA, peggle and ffceot. tokyo beatdown looks pretty good. C.O.R.E. is looking alright, with its multiplayer. gardening mama = meh .


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2009)

Valkyrie Profile: Covenant of the Plume


----------



## Pizzaroo (Feb 26, 2009)

Super Robot Wars K


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Feb 26, 2009)

GTA of course cuz there is no game like it on the moment for the DS


----------



## Sstew (Feb 26, 2009)

Isaac_GS said:
			
		

> Out of the choices presented, I voted for Platinum, although I'm more excited for Suikoden Terkreis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Okay so the story line is a little different.. and the pokemon actually move.. Thats not too different. GTA for me


----------



## Lordox (Feb 26, 2009)

Valkyrie Profile: Covenant of the Plume or broken sword
i love brken sword and ive played through em all


----------



## Shakraka (Feb 26, 2009)

I just found out Super Robot Wars K's release date was moved up to March 20th, so I change my vote to that.


----------



## crimsonwish (Feb 27, 2009)

Avalon Code for me


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 27, 2009)

hands down GTA... i didn't even look at the other choices but hey others are good too like FF or Pokemon although not my type


----------



## Trolly (Feb 27, 2009)

Gardening Mama sounds fun (Y).
As good as I'm sure FFCC and GTA will be, I doubt that I'll have as much fun with them despite how long they'll last. Plus Gardening Mama will be a surprise seeing as we know pretty much nothing about it.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 27, 2009)

I can't choose! They all seem very promising!


----------



## rafamestre (Feb 28, 2009)

*Suikoden Tierkreis and Valkyrie Profile CotP.*


----------



## Seven (Feb 28, 2009)

http://www.serebii.net/platinum/

Actually, if you've played through D/P, this is a -lot- more developed, in terms of keeping the player busy for a longer time.

Other than Platinum, I'm up for Valkyrie Profile and FF:CC. I got bored of playing through the first FFCC DS game for the third time.


----------



## Vincent T (Feb 28, 2009)

GTA FTW.


----------



## Smartpal (Feb 28, 2009)

GTA CW all the way!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 28, 2009)

Same poll with slightly different games came up on gamefaqs (nintendofaqs) and the winner by a long shot is so far pokemon followed by GTA... shows how much GTA has been advertised here and how much ppl are still xtreme fans of pokemon


----------



## striderx (Feb 28, 2009)

What about Peggle???


----------



## Satangel (Feb 28, 2009)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> Same poll with slightly different games came up on gamefaqs (nintendofaqs) and the winner by a long shot is so far pokemon followed by GTA... shows how much GTA has been advertised here and how much ppl are still xtreme fans of pokemon



Yeah, I voted for GTA CTW though.
But that also proves that the majority of visitors on GameFAQs are childish


----------



## Joey Ravn (Feb 28, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> shakirmoledina said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Liking Pokémon is now being childish? When will people like you stop judging other people's tastes?


----------



## Satangel (Feb 28, 2009)

Joey Ravn said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like Pokémon a lot, hell, I'm playing it right now on my DS, but I just think that if out of 40k+ over 15k people pick Pokémon above another game, it just proves that out of those 40k at least 25% are a bit childish. So you could say the visitors of GameFaqs are a bit childish.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Feb 28, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> I like Pokémon a lot, hell, I'm playing it right now on my DS, but I just think that if out of 40k+ over 15k people pick Pokémon above another game, it just proves that out of those 40k at least 25% are a bit childish. So you could say the visitors of GameFaqs are a bit childish.



ROFL, whatever man. Liking Pokémon is not being childish, even if you claim so, the same way liking GTA is not being a thug who runs over cops with the car he has just stolen.


----------



## Joshunar (Feb 28, 2009)

I chose the new GTA game which looks awesome. I was gonna choose FFCC except Im not done with the old one yet


----------



## mcjones92 (Feb 28, 2009)

GTA because I think Pokemon stopped being fun after Pokemon Silver.
And because GTA is fun


----------



## Advi (Feb 28, 2009)

I thought M&LRPG3 was coming out in march.......

Damn I already voted. D:


----------



## ComplicatioN (Feb 28, 2009)

GTA will be like something that will stay on my cart forever and Pokemon Platnium xP


----------



## XRacer101 (Mar 1, 2009)

GTA: Chinatown Wars, obviously. Then Pokemon Platinum.


----------



## Rod (Mar 1, 2009)

Rittai Picross





Goodbye, social life! It's been nice knowing you.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 1, 2009)

Henry Hatsworth In The Puzzling Adventure.

Out same day as GTA and will be regarded as a classic and people will prefer it, mark my words.


----------



## Agent007 (Mar 2, 2009)

Lol Im going for GTACW, FFCC Echoes of Time and Plat ... best games of the month ... and its my b-day tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YAY


----------



## Advi (Mar 2, 2009)

Agent007 said:
			
		

> Lol Im going for GTACW, FFCC Echoes of Time and Plat ... best games of the month ... and its my b-day tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I know what to put in ur cake.......................so much for the stripper.


----------



## Exbaddude (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm waiting for Gardening Mama! xD Very Funny!


----------



## Mr.Seiko (Mar 3, 2009)

It's a Toss up between GTA and Platinum. 

I'm really looking forward to see what they do with GTA, and how they make use of the Touchscreen, So i'll be able to stop playing GTA 2 on PC ^__^


----------



## polle123 (Mar 3, 2009)

GTA would be my game, and after that (or if gta seems to suck) I'll play pokemon platanium... u got to love those games. I remember when I got pokemon blue... my verry first gameboy game


----------



## osckeitaro (Mar 5, 2009)

pokemon platinum !


----------



## SuperGustafson9 (Mar 5, 2009)

I Would Really Want Pokemon Platinum To Be Released This Month! I Have Been Waiting To Complete My Collection Of Pokemon Games!


----------



## fathawg (Mar 6, 2009)

GTA all the way. Pokemon is for girls (and boys under 9)


----------



## Cablephish (Mar 12, 2009)

I once anticipated CORE months ago when it was SUPPOSED to come out, but I've lost interest.

Now I'm all for GTA CTW and Pokemon Platinum.

900 hours of gameplay for each, lol


----------

